# Using water pan in the smoker when cooking a turkey?



## shogunthinblue (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, like the title says, I'm wondering if I should put water in the water pan in my Masterbuilt Electronic Smoker when cooking a turkey.  Any thoughts?  I'll brine the turkey, but is having extra moisture added from the water pan really necessary?

I'm pretty new at smoking and have only done chicken and ribs a few times, and don't really know the finer details of what's really necessary in the smoking process (i.e. the using the water pan, soaking vs. not soaking wood chips, etc.).


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 14, 2012)

i've done a few turkeys in my MES 40 and had the water pan filled up and had no issues..the water pan does add some extra moisture to the chamber when smoking, plus it also helps bring the chamber temp back up quicker if you open the door for any reason.  as for soaking or not soaking your wood chips..that is a personal preference


----------



## shogunthinblue (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, hadn't thought that it might help bring the temp back up faster after opening and closing the door.  Very interesting!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2012)

I have had my MES 11 months and only put water in the pan, 2-3 Cups, for very long smokes like Pork Butts and Brisket. When it evaporates  I  let the dry smoke environment allow that Killer Bark to form. I have not noticed a difference in meat moisture with or without water, tried both, on Ribs. For quick recovery, Play Sand in the Pan is a better Heat Sink. Most of the time I don't use water. Soaking wood chips for use in an Electric Smoker is really pointless. They won't start smoking until they Dry out anyway so why bother. If you really want that MES to be top notch, get a AMNPS Pellet Smoke Generator... http://www.amazenproducts.com 

Instead of having to go out side every 30 Minutes to reload chips, You light the AMNPS and get up to 10 hours of TBS in a variety of flavors. The only time I use the chip loader is for very short smokes like Shrimp...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm with Chef JJ. I use an aluminum pan under brisket and butts (his Au Jus). Fill it with play sand and cover that with hd aluminum foil to keep it clean. I just put a pan under the bird to catch drippings.


----------



## shogunthinblue (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks so much guys, and I guess Chef JJ also answered part of something else I was wondering about... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Getting that nice bark to form!  Though I'm guessing applying even more of the rub on to meat like ribs might also help?  Been coating the ribs in mustard and only applying a light coating of rub so far.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2012)

ShogunThinBlue said:


> Thanks so much guys, and I guess Chef JJ also answered part of something else I was wondering about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great bark is a combination of Heat, Time, Low Humidity, Sugar and the Maillard Reaction (Browning of Proteins). Water during the first few hours allows for good Smoke penetration but you need it dry in there for the Bark to get going. A healthy dose of a Rub containing sugar enhances the effect...JJ


----------



## shogunthinblue (Nov 15, 2012)

Great to know, thanks so much!


----------

